# Testmasters vs. School of PE



## zjsu (Aug 25, 2009)

I am a first time test taker and in the process of registering for a Civil PE review course. I was given two companies by a co-worker, Testmasters and School of PE. Can anybody help me out these two questions:

1. Which one is "better"?

2. Testmasters is onsite class while School of PE is via webcam class. Has anyone had any encounter if webcam class is better or worse?

All inputs are welcome.

Thanks!


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Aug 25, 2009)

I think this ended up in the wrong forum....

Beaming to Civil...


----------

